# Problème de démarrage sur ibook G4



## nhd (25 Septembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

Ce soir, mon petit ibook m'a fait des frayeurs.
Quand je l'ai pris (il était allumé) pour aller au lit, il s'est éteint, je me suis dit que c'était encore la batterie qui s'est vidée. Mais quand j'ai voulu le rallumer, il ne s'est rien passé : pas de "pong", pas de ventilateur, rien, nada, à part un écran noir.

J'ai regardé mon cordon d'alimentation, il était vert, j'ai regardé mon niveau de batterie, il était plein mais impossible de le faire redémarrer.

J'ai retenté de le redémarrer un quart d'heure plus tard, rien !

Je me suis précipitée sur le pc de mon copain et j'ai cherché les raisons de ce plantage.
Et là ce que je lis me fais dresser les cheveux sur la tête : mon ibook vient peut-etre de rendre l'âme (sans gloire, devrais-je dire).

Avant la case "applecare", je fais une dernière tentative (sans le secteur, seulement avec la batterie).
Et là miracle, j'entend un "pong", le ventilo qui démarre ... silence (j'ai réellement retenu mon souffle) ... et la pomme qui apparait !
(et mon copain qui me dit : "bin, tu vois, il n'a rien ton mac" :hein

Je voudrais savoir si ce genre de mésaventure va se reproduire.

J'ai acheté mon ibook G4 novembre 2005, je ne l'utilise que le soir et les week end.
Je me suis aperçue début septembre qu'après une décharge complète de ma batterie, mon ibook s'est rallumé avec un message m'informant que la date était 01/01/1970 (ou quelque chose comme cela) et que l'autonomie de la batterie n'était plus que de 1H30 maximum (avant c'était 4h). 
J'ai mis sur le compte de la batterie qui montrait ses premières signes de faiblesse.

Est-ce réellement cela ? ou est-ce un problème d'un autre genre ?
J'ai cherché sur le net mais je ne sais pas si cela s'applique à mon cas.
Merci pour toute info que vous pourriez m'apporter.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Septembre 2007)

disons que ca peut etre  une affaire de batterie
( les causes  possibles sont tellement nombreuses, mais vu le descriptif c'est sans doute ca)

est ce que tu r&#233;-&#233;tallonnes  ta batterie tous  quelques mois trimestre)  comme Apple le recommande?
( et que beaucoup oublient)

va lire ca ( surtout section "tip")

c'est en anglais mais ca te donne l'id&#233;e 
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86284


----------



## nhd (26 Septembre 2007)

Oui, je le fais souvent (merci pour le lien). 

Tiens, j'y pense. Avant, l'indicateur &#233;tait rouge quand j'atteignais la limite de la batterie ete j'avais un message (environ 9 mn) avant que mon ibook s'&#233;teigne.

Maintenant je n'ai plus rien ... cela s'eteint m&#234;me avant d'atteindre la limite.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Septembre 2007)

l&#224; va falloir que tu fasses de la recherche ( avanc&#233;e)  dans les fils , je n'ai pas la solution


----------

